

Ask HN: What are some cheap must-have software tools for Mac? - redrory

My suggestion - Divvy - Window Management for Mac $14.
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mizage.com&#x2F;divvy&#x2F;
======
hashtree
App Store:

    
    
      Fantastical - NLP calendar and reminders.
    
      Day One - Journal that can be used to replace scribbled sticky notes and notebooks
      you have laying around.
    
      AirMail - Mail client.
    
      SomaFM Radio Player - Ambient music stations.
    
      Textual - IRC.
    
      Moom - Window management.
    
      Pixelmator, iDraw, Sketch, Inkscape - Graphics, ditch Adobe.
    
      Markdown Pro - Markdown editor. End up using for repo readmes and for most textual
      documents.
    

Non-App Store:

    
    
      Incanter - Statistical computing and graphics.
    
      iTerm2 - Terminal replacement.
    
      Pencil - Prototyping/mockups.
    
      Wireshark - Capture ALL the packets!
    
      Temperature Gauge Pro - Monitor all your hardware sensors and control your fans.
      Better than SMC (plays nicely with Haswell/Mavericks).
    
      VIM, Emacs, Sublime Text, jEdit - Solid editors.
    
      Homebrew - Everything else (even some of the editors, if you wish). Be sure to check
      out interesting taps too (e.g. science and nginx):
      https://github.com/mxcl/homebrew/wiki/Interesting-Taps-%26-Branches

------
johnmurch
ARQ -
[http://www.haystacksoftware.com/arq/](http://www.haystacksoftware.com/arq/)
Duplifinder -
[http://www.haystacksoftware.com/duplifinder/](http://www.haystacksoftware.com/duplifinder/)
airfoil - [http://rogueamoeba.com/airfoil/](http://rogueamoeba.com/airfoil/)
Pocket - [http://getpocket.com/](http://getpocket.com/) GifBrewery -
[http://www.helloresolven.com/portfolio/gifbrewery/](http://www.helloresolven.com/portfolio/gifbrewery/)

------
pastylegs
1Password -
[https://agilebits.com/onepassword/mac](https://agilebits.com/onepassword/mac)
. It's not cheap but it's certainly worth the price ($40)

------
dlau1
Surprised nobody has mentioned:

[http://www.alfredapp.com/](http://www.alfredapp.com/)

Basic version free power pack 17 pounds

------
joezydeco
SuperDuper for making bootable clones of your hard drive. $27.95.

[http://www.shirt-
pocket.com/SuperDuper/SuperDuperDescription...](http://www.shirt-
pocket.com/SuperDuper/SuperDuperDescription.html)

------
shirro
Brew [http://brew.sh/](http://brew.sh/) Free

Sublime Text [https://www.sublimetext.com/](https://www.sublimetext.com/) $70
per user (install it on multiple machines and it is cheap)

Transmit [http://panic.com/transmit/](http://panic.com/transmit/) $34

------
meerita
* Pixelmator * Sublime Text 2/3 * SizeUP * Brew

The rest of the stuff I've used is not deleted. I changed Tower for Git line
command and started to become adicted to command line things.

\--- * IA Writer (well, I do mostly of my text with Sublime).

------
stevejalim

       * Pixelmator
       * Sublime Text 2/3
       * Tower or SourceTree
       * Mailplane if you run multiple Gmail accounts
       * If you need to work on Illustrator files: iDraw (in App Store)
       * TotalFinder is pretty cool, too

------
jsilence
Quicksilver [http://qsapp.com/](http://qsapp.com/) Emacs
[http://emacsformacosx.com/](http://emacsformacosx.com/)

------
redrory
Fantastical - Awesome Mac Calendar - $19

[http://flexibits.com/fantastical](http://flexibits.com/fantastical)

------
rayj
Textedit -- free.

